# Dress Code Puppy Show



## LouBerry (22 June 2010)

With regards to female dress at a puppy show - could somebody confirm for me what sort of dress code is expected of a woman going to a hunt puppy show? Thought it was easier to ask on here, don't feel so much a nit then


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (22 June 2010)

Normally anything that is suitable for a day at the races or as a wedding guest are ideal so longish dress/comfortable but pretty shoes and a hat   Sometimes  you are expected to bring a tray of sandwiches/cake- ideally homemade for the tea afterwards


----------



## LouBerry (22 June 2010)

Oh dear, better get looking then eh since i only own either ballgowns or going out dresses and nothing inbetween  Typical! 
Thank you. Is the hat a must have by the way?


----------



## combat_claire (22 June 2010)

A pretty summer dress and some nice shoes will be fine. I have never worn a hat and in my experience very few people seem to.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 June 2010)

Have a look to see if any photos from last years one, I looked at photos from ours earlier and some pepole are wearing hats, but not all, luckily!!! But most in smart summer dresses and smart shoes some in trousers but def not as smart looking!!! If you search on this forum there is another thread about what to wear as well with a link to a video clip.


----------



## katemiddleton (24 June 2010)

We had ours this week, and mainly for ladies/girls was smart summer dresses, smart shoes (from flats to heels) and while most wore hats, I didn't feel out of place at all without one! best bet is to find previous photos and then you can gauge the type of outfits as it does vary sometimes!


----------



## JenHunt (24 June 2010)

see I think it sort of depends on the hunt. Ours has 2 sets of guests really, the land owners and invited guests (who dress as folk here have suggested) and then the members who tend to come smart but not dressed up per se. But then I guess we tend to get roped into helping serving etc, so tend to wear hunt rugby shirts and smart trousers.


----------

